# Campy Cassette with SRAM Shifters/Der.



## Sherpa23 (Nov 5, 2001)

I did a search and it came up with some conflicting posts so I thought that I would ask again (since those were kind of old posts anyway) to see if there is a definitive response. What's the verdict on using a Campy hub/cassette with SRAM shifters and derailleurs? Thanks in advance and apologies for any re-asking of this.


----------



## lucer0 (Apr 13, 2007)

Use an American Classic conversion cassette.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2008)

Those cassettes are for using shimano wheels with campy drivetrains, not the other way around.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2008)

Jtek Shiftmate.

They work very well. I have them on three bikes and have no problems or complaints.


----------



## b24fsb (Dec 21, 2006)

velo news did a report that SRAM shifters with a campy cassette will work, look on there site to find it


----------



## si.kimba (Mar 10, 2007)

SRAM works fine shifting Shimano and SRAM cassettes but that Campagnolo cassettes (10-speed) have different spacing and won't shift correctly. 
You can read the explanation here: 
http://www.velonews.com/article/73404


----------



## Tamu8104 (Jul 1, 2006)

I have a campy hub/cassette that i use on my cross bike that has sram shifters/derailleurs. It requires some adjusting to get it shifting right but I don't have any problems with it once i set it up. I did get a veloce cassette since it as replaceable spacers and i could change the spacing if needed but i haven't needed to.


----------



## gradosu (May 17, 2007)

Tamu8104 said:


> I have a campy hub/cassette that i use on my cross bike that has sram shifters/derailleurs. It requires some adjusting to get it shifting right but I don't have any problems with it once i set it up. I did get a veloce cassette since it as replaceable spacers and i could change the spacing if needed but i haven't needed to.


I have a 10-speed campy equipped bike, but am thinking about getting a new wheelset. Shimano freehubs are so much easier and cheaper. Can I just use the spacers from my veloce cassette to use with like an ultegra cassette? I think the ultegra cassettes have 2- pairs of cogs with the rest being singles. Any one have experience with this? THanks.


----------



## Sherpa23 (Nov 5, 2001)

Tamu8104 said:


> I have a campy hub/cassette that i use on my cross bike that has sram shifters/derailleurs. It requires some adjusting to get it shifting right but I don't have any problems with it once i set it up. I did get a veloce cassette since it as replaceable spacers and i could change the spacing if needed but i haven't needed to.


Awesome. Thanks a lot.

I actually got to try it on the stand last night on someone else's bike and it seemed to work with no problem. I would think that with a little adjustment, it would be fine. I will probably use a campy chain, though.


----------

